# Potable and Storm Water Crossconnection



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am pretty sure the water line was here first. I guess no way to know for sure though. The sides and bottom of the storm drain were busted out and patched. The cast iron water line cracked inside the storm drain and concrete patch. They were losing 10+ gallons a minute and thousands of dollars a month. Since it was all encased in concrete and running inside the storm sewer, it was a challenge finding it.

The cast pipe is something I haven't any experience with. No visible gasket or lead. I'm going to cut the hub apart next week to educate myself. When we cut this section of pipe our of the ditch, the remaining pipe shifted at least a half inch or more. Over the years it had gotten in quite a bind. That is no doubt the reason it cracked.

Made the repair by offsetting under the storm drain with 2" Uponor.

Here's the real question...why does this crap always happen at night?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

.,.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

,.,


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work John, but get that corded tool out of there!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Spigot & socket ductile iron pipe perhaps...

Newer stuff will have a push fit and a gasket, ancient stuff will have a mix of shiot and a gasket packing it in place...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Nice work John, but get that corded tool out of there!


Hope there was a working GFCI at least on that cord...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Nice work John, but get that corded tool out of there!


2" Uponor tool not available in cordless.

Outlet on home was GFCI.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice repair.

I like that large ratchet cutter tool in the bottom picture of 1st post....:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> 2" Uponor tool not available in cordless. Outlet on home was GFCI.


I've could have swore it was, just not made my Milwaukee


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I've could have swore it was, just not made my Milwaukee


I guess it is possible. The only one I have seen is electric. This was a rental from Winnelson. The rental from Ferguson is the same. If Winnelson had it on the shelf, I would have just bought it on the spot. I have rented it too many times.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Going to order one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice repair. I like that large ratchet cutter tool in the bottom picture of 1st post....:thumbsup:


I bought those for each truck. They come in real handy. They also make a nice clean cut on lead.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I bought those for each truck. They come in real handy. They also make a nice clean cut on lead.


Are the the Ridgid ones? If so what number?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Are the the Ridgid ones? If so what number?


#30088

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/ratchet-cutters-with-ergonomic-grips


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Your probably right on the 2" being electric only. Don't remember the size I did , but the tool was black and not Milwaukee, maybe virex


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Do they not require incasement on a crossing of domestic and storm? Here we have to use either concrete or sleeve Incasement 5 feet on either side of crossing.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

just curious.....why go with uponor and not propress copper?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Was the pipe going through the storm? I'm confused.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> just curious.....why go with uponor and not propress copper?


Because I already had everything on hand for the Uponor and it was getting late.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Was the pipe going through the storm? I'm confused.


Actually, I think the storm was sandwiched around the water after the water was already in.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never used uponor that large. Does it come in brass fittings also?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> I've never used uponor that large. Does it come in brass fittings also?


The threaded ones are always brass. I have only seen the expansion fittings for 2" in plastic.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Because I already had everything on hand for the Uponor and it was getting late.


Haha. The best reason. You do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

> Here's the real question...why does this crap always happen at night?


It's more profitable and MsBiz needs a new pair of shoes?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I am pretty sure the water line was here first. I guess no way to know for sure though. The sides and bottom of the storm drain were busted out and patched. The cast iron water line cracked inside the storm drain and concrete patch. They were losing 10+ gallons a minute and thousands of dollars a month. Since it was all encased in concrete and running inside the storm sewer, it was a challenge finding it. The cast pipe is something I haven't any experience with. No visible gasket or lead. I'm going to cut the hub apart next week to educate myself. When we cut this section of pipe our of the ditch, the remaining pipe shifted at least a half inch or more. Over the years it had gotten in quite a bind. That is no doubt the reason it cracked. Made the repair by offsetting under the storm drain with 2" Uponor. Here's the real question...why does this crap always happen at night?


Looks good! I wish water lines could be that high here that's a dream

I wasn't aware you could use Uponor underground though


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Looks good! I wish water lines could be that high here that's a dream I wasn't aware you could use Uponor underground though


So far no problems over the years. Supposedly it is less biodegradable than a styrofoam cup. 20 years from now? We'll see.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure looks like a full circle leak clamp would have saved you lots of time and effort.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

WSH1852 said:


> Sure looks like a full circle leak clamp would have saved you lots of time and effort.


The leak was only part of the problem. It still had to be removed from the storm drain.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

WSH1852 said:


> Sure looks like a full circle leak clamp would have saved you lots of time and effort.


Not knocking you, but I sure have noticed that a lot of members love to respond with "why did you do it like it that?" Instead of an "attaboy" it's amazing how so many plumbers can tell you what you did wrong by sitting at a desk looking a picture on a computer monitor 1000 miles away.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That is some cool piping right there


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice listen I've always trapped those bakers back so that they don't blow off although I suppose if you backfill tightly you'd be fine have you ever had that happen


----------

